# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Unreal Tournament 3 - SaveData

## Gitarist

кто подскажет, как можно изменить путь для папки сохранения SaveData с стандартного положения в папке пользователя, на положение в папке D:\Save
:)
и 2 вопросик: почему в игре не работают телепорты? подхожу к телепорту, нажимаю кнопку по умолчанию "Е" выбираю куда скакнуть и ни чего не происходит, остаюсь на месте :(

----------

